# Angeln in Umbrien



## TPJanssen (17. Juni 2012)

Ich komme gerade aus dem Italien-Urlaub zurück und habe mich in Umbrien um eine Angelerlaubnis gekümmert, was sich etwas schwierig gestaltete. Letztlich habe ich dann (nach mehreren falschen Auskünften im Touristikbüro und in Angelgeschäften) eine Touristenlizenz ergattert, die auch für die Salmonidengewässer Umbriens galt - und das ging so:

Man begebe sich zu den Öffnungszeiten (in 2012: Dienstag und Donnerstag von 9-14 Uhr) in die jeweilige Provinzverwaltung und dort in das Büro für Jagd und Fischerei (Caccia e Pesca). In meinem Fall "Provincia di Terni" in der "Via Plinio il Giovane" in Terni. Dort erklärt man dem nur italienisch sprechenden Beamten, was man möchte und bekommt nach Vorlage seines Ausweises zwei Überweisungsträger. Mit denen geht man ins nächste Postamt "("Posta"), zieht dort eine Nummer und wartet (ca. eine halbe Stunde), bis man die Einzahlungen vornehmen kann. Dann legt man die Einzahlungsbelege wieder im Amt vor und bekommt sein Fangbuch "Tesserino di Pesca", sowie 8 Seiten Regelwerk (auf italienisch..) zur Anzahl der Haken, der Ruten, der Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße....
Die Einzahlungsbelege über 15 Euro, für die 3 Monate gültige Touristen-Lizenz, und 5 Euro, für die Salmonidengewässer, gelten zusammen mit dem Ausweispapier als Berechtigung und sind bei Kontrollen vorzulegen.
Im Fangbuch sind die jeweiligen Flussbereiche der Nera, Campodonico, Chiascio, Clitunno, Corno, Menotre, Fersinone, Sentino, Sordo, Topino, Vigi und Velino sowie die Zuflüsse zum Tiber (Tevere), zur Nera, zum Tipino, zum Chiascio und Paglia durchnummeriert.
Vor Beginn des Fischens ist auf einer Seite des Fangbuches neben Datum und Tageszeit der jeweilige Flussbereich zu vermerken und Fänge sind einzutragen.

Zumindest an der Nera und am am Sordo, die ich befischt habe, stehen in ca. 100-Meter Abständen an beiden Uferseiten Hinweisschilder, die beachtet werden sollten.
Dort sind dann weitere Einschränkungen vermerkt, wie Verbotszeiten (Schonzeiten), Verbotszonen ("Divieto di Pesca"), das Verbot, beim Fischen im Wasser zu stehen, Entnahmeverbote ("trota no-kill"), usw... 


Übrigens die aktuellen Bestimmungen für alle Regionen Italiens findet man auf folgender Seite (in italienisch - mit Google übersetzen lassen): Hier klicken


Ich bin noch ein Neuling an der Fliegenpeitsche und habe in 4-6 Stunden auf drei Tage verteilt nur drei untermaßige Bachforellen an die Fliege bekommen können. Die großen Forellen waren manchmal im Pool zu sehen, haben meine Fliegen aber nicht genommen...

Fazit von mir: Die Nera ist ein glasklarer, schnell fließender, oft stark überwachsener Fluß in einer atemberaubenden Landschaft, der einen guten Forellenbestand haben soll und auf ca. 40 Km Länge fischbar ist. Für 20 Euro eine Auswahl solcher Gewässer zu haben (siehe oben), ist ein echtes Geschenk.

Ich hoffe, dass meine Erfahrungen anderen Anglern helfen, diese schönen Gewässer beangeln zu können, übernehme aber natürlich keine Garantie, dass es nicht doch noch weitere Einschränkungen gibt, die ich nicht kenne.

Im Zweifel kann man sich auch einen Guide nehmen, der die Gewässer gut kennt (z. B. [URL="http://www.lucacastellani.it/"]Luca Castellani )[/URL].

Petri

Tom


----------



## überläufer87 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Umbrien*

Petri , schade das du keine Fotos hast....


----------

